# steelhead spawn



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

when do steelhead come to the rivers to start spawning


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

when the cold rains come.they will start staging at the mouths sometime in sept,as soon as the lake temps start dropping. cool night are a big help.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

The steelhead the state of Ohio stocks now are the manistee strain which is a spring spawn fish. Back a few years they stocked the london strain which was a fall spawn fish. We see fish from Pa, NY, Mi, Canada that do spawn in the fall as well. The fish will start showing up when the temperaures drop in both the lake and rivers. A good rain to bring the temps down and flush the summer sediment from the rivers is a welcome sign. The fish come in in lower numbers in the fall, and continue in until they spawn in the spring. September marks the beginning when a few fish show up along the piers and october/ november see better concentrations of fish heading up stream with each cool fall rain cool temps. Don't get discouraged if you head out early and don't see alot of fish on the end of your line. There just may not be that many in the water your fishing. Good luck and have fun.

Jeff


----------

